# zBoard Drivers?

## Haanz

I'm considering purchasing a zBoard for my gaming. Problem is though, zBoard haven't released any Linux drivers for the keyboard. Are there any 3rd party floating about that anyone has a hold of/link to?

Thanks in advance,

Haanz

----------

## j3rm

I'd like to know this also.  Supposedly, Ideazon are in the process of creating drivers for other operating systems, but who knows.

----------

## taris_kah

I am not positive but I believe even the gaming key-sets will function properly under Linux. I have a Zboard myself and it seems like the chip inside the keyboard automatically re-assigns the keys when you change keysets even if you don't have the drivers installed.

Actually, I just tested this in my Gentoo command line and it works perfectly when I switch out to the gaming keyset, personally I think the Zboard drivers are useless and annoying.

Hope that helps.

Cheers

----------

## Mr. Pig

You do have a good point there, however, there may still be a large number of ZBoard owners waiting for a driver. The MERC keyboards (and other boards) do not have key-sets and have the driver reset the keys. Also, the numpad is not functional under Linux without the correct drivers.

----------

## taris_kah

One thing to note... I have been trying to get my multimedia keys working with my zBoard and haven't really had much luck. Nothing registers with xev and dmesg doesn't even show anything when the keys are pressed.

----------

## nutbar21

I had a zboard for a little while to write a review and I never got the programmable buttons working (even on my Mac), but pretty much everything else worked out.

----------

## Mr. Pig

The Zboard MERC is functional-

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Zboard

I'm going to begin work on a program that will help auto-change the keysets based on games launched soon; much like the ZEngine for Windows. (using xmodmap however)

----------

## carpman

 *Mr. Pig wrote:*   

> The Zboard MERC is functional-
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Zboard
> 
> I'm going to begin work on a program that will help auto-change the keysets based on games launched soon; much like the ZEngine for Windows. (using xmodmap however)

 

Any update on this keyboard?

cheers

----------

## gunnarapa

Bump

Any news? Any updates?

----------

